# Family invites



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

My whatever, we are seperated, received a family invite to a mutual friends party for tonight. Rather than bringing up with me he took it upon himself to say that he will be going but not the kids. HHMMM what part of family invite was answered by me?
Don't I have a say? He said if he had the kids that night he would have taken them. Would he have asked me if it was ok?


----------



## Chocaholic (Nov 30, 2014)

If it was his time with them, then no, you wouldn't have a say. You can't dictate what he does with them when they are with him.

If it was a mutual friend, were you invited too? 

If you are separated, I would not expect a friend to issue a family invite to one person (I.e. your ex). I would expect your ex to get an invite and you to get a separate invite. You are no longer a single family unit and can't be considered as such.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do the friends not know that you are separated?


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

They know. He probably told her first. Now I strongly believe he is having an EA with her. I believe it has been for years. I don't know about anything physical.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Which her did he tell? One of the "mutual friends". If so, you want to consider them as something other than friends. 

C


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Your husband/stbx received a family invite form someone who knows you're separated. You didn't receive an invite. 


To me...

He was invited along with the kiddos or anyone else he chose to bring as family. 

Doesn't seem like there ever was say in it for you. If the mutual friend wished for you to be there you would have received an invite. 

That's just based on the little bit you've provided in the post. I mean when I split from my first wife and was invited to anything I never once considered asking my wife/stbx if she would like to attend. Not even to school functions. She was capable of being invited or informed all on her own.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

BTW... In a separation / divorce, friends often get split like any other "asset". Get used to it. 

C


----------

